

I Declare Independence from Apple - paulsilver
http://betanews.com/2012/07/04/i-declare-independence-from-apple/

======
paulsilver
An interesting take on where Apple's behaviour has taken a previous user of a
lot of their products.

However, I can't help feeling he'll be writing a similar article about Google
in a year or two. Personally I feel depending on one manufacturer/service
provider for everything is a little short sighted.

